# bus to Patzcuaro



## barbaros (Jun 19, 2011)

My husband and I are taking a bus from Mexico City to Patzcuaro, Michoacan and then on to Guanajuato. Has been two years since we were in Mexico, can anyone tell us of the safety in Michoacan and give us any advice about certain cities to avoid or additional safeguards other than the usual......thank you so very much for any input....


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

As much as I love Patzcuaro, I would stay away from Michoacan. I was just sent article in Spanish about cartels blocking both main squares in Patzcuaro and setting some cars on fire.
Borderland beat has article that La Familia has split and one faction has aligned with Zetas.
Other faction has put banners all over that they are at war.
If I were you I would take bus to Queretaro and then go on to Guanajuato(assume you mean city & not state).


----------



## barbaros (Jun 19, 2011)

thank you so very much for your input. Yes, I love Mexico but also dont want to be foolish. I have heard alot of good things about Queretaro and have always wanted to visit so I am taking your advice seriously. Thanks again.


----------



## dmhaun (Jun 20, 2011)

If you listened to the media, you would never leave your bed. I have been solo driving to Michoacan for about 15 years and never experienced anything but wonderful times and people. They say the cartel is active, but I have never experienced nor witnessed a thing. They are not after us and you will be left alone. The most dangerous part of any trip is the part in the USA. 
Feliz viaje, David 



barbaros said:


> My husband and I are taking a bus from Mexico City to Patzcuaro, Michoacan and then on to Guanajuato. Has been two years since we were in Mexico, can anyone tell us of the safety in Michoacan and give us any advice about certain cities to avoid or additional safeguards other than the usual......thank you so very much for any input....


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Ditto on David's advice. You are not a target. If you do run into a 'strange situation', just maintain your cool and do as you are told. You may be delayed, but nothing more. Michoacan is one of the most beautiful places on this planet and you should not miss it. Patzcuaro, and the artisanal villages around it, nearby Tzintzuntzan and the Tarascan museum & ruins, Pyramids on the libre to Uruapan, the national park in Uruapan, Lake Zirahuen........that's just a start! Go for it.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Look, I agree that the odds of a problem are very low but I also think that there are many wonderful places in Mexico and that trying to avoid unsettled situations is prudent. My favorite B&B's and restaurants in Patzcuaro are around Plaza Quiroga and would have put me right in the middle even though in my hotel. Since I sometimes park my car around the Plaza, it could have been one of the ones torched to provide cover.
I lived in NYC during some of the most dangerous times and grew up in an area dominated by the "families". I don't stop doing things, I just reprioritize my plans based on what is happening. Borderland Beat is far from sensational and gives a pretty good continuing status.


----------



## dmhaun (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, all travelers must be prudent, but there are no unsettle places in Michoacan. The incident last week in Patzcuaro had no reports of injuries nor deaths. That is a far cry from the problems in the USA. Random killings are a dime a dozen in USA, but extremely rare in Mexico. If worldwide travelers and tourists are concerned about their safety, come to Mexico. It is one of the safest countries in the world. 



conklinwh said:


> Look, I agree that the odds of a problem are very low but I also think that there are many wonderful places in Mexico and that trying to avoid unsettled situations is prudent. My favorite B&B's and restaurants in Patzcuaro are around Plaza Quiroga and would have put me right in the middle even though in my hotel. Since I sometimes park my car around the Plaza, it could have been one of the ones torched to provide cover.
> I lived in NYC during some of the most dangerous times and grew up in an area dominated by the "families". I don't stop doing things, I just reprioritize my plans based on what is happening. Borderland Beat is far from sensational and gives a pretty good continuing status.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Look, life is basically a set of probabilities. If I were in my hotel and my car torched, would I have said well it could have been worse or would I have cursed the loss of car and all that it means. 
As I said, I don't stop doing things but I do reprioritize. As much as we prefer the route from Ciudad Victoria around San Fernando through Valle Hermosa to Los Indios and yes we have had multiple friends drive from South Padre through Matamoros to Ciudad Victoria with no problem. I have shifted my route in the short term to max the cuotas to Nuevo Laredo. Do I think that there is big risk the other route, no, but I do think unsettled. 
I feel a little bit the same with Patzcuaro, as wonderful as it is. There is an unsettled situation with the splitting of La Familia and the addition of the Zetas. In the short term, I will just pick other great places on my list while trying to be equally careful.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> Look, life is basically a set of probabilities. If I were in my hotel and my car torched, would I have said well it could have been worse or would I have cursed the loss of car and all that it means.
> As I said, I don't stop doing things but I do reprioritize. As much as we prefer the route from Ciudad Victoria around San Fernando through Valle Hermosa to Los Indios and yes we have had multiple friends drive from South Padre through Matamoros to Ciudad Victoria with no problem. I have shifted my route in the short term to max the cuotas to Nuevo Laredo. Do I think that there is big risk the other route, no, but I do think unsettled.
> I feel a little bit the same with Patzcuaro, as wonderful as it is. There is an unsettled situation with the splitting of La Familia and the addition of the Zetas. In the short term, I will just pick other great places on my list while trying to be equally careful.


Makes sense to me.


----------

